# New Cover Art: The Last Ditch by Sandy Mitchell



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library just dazzled us with the cover for _Legion of the Damned_, but they snuck a second cover past us. Ciaphas Cain is back with another adventure in _The Last Ditch_, and this one looks to be very thrilling.










Perhaps he's trapped on a Strike Cruiser invaded by Orks. We'll have to wait and see, but I can't wait until Cain and Jurgen are back, and they have to get out of another predicament.


Lord of the Night


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Niiice. I have always loved the artwork of 40k. Movie? anyone?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Really need to start reading the Cain novels.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

One of my favourite and truly unique series of 40K. Nice artwork though, they are getting better in covers lately.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, this is some welcome news, news I was actually looking for (I finished _The Emperor's Finest_ a few hours ago).


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Really need to start reading the Cain novels.


Yes, yes you do. Right now.

While they are always impressive, one thing that always annoys me about the Cain novel covers is that every one of them shows him carrying a bolt pistol, when in fact I don't think there's a single reference of him using one in any of the books, prefering his trusty guard issue las pistol. Hair splitting over.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*jaws drop* That one beats most of the recent cover art, all of which I have considered to be extremely awesome.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

About the laspistol, I think its written somewhere its because the front cover is all Imperial propaganda, cause a boltpistol and a muscled dude is much more cooler and inspiring than a laspistol.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

The Cain novels in my opinion are the best series Black Library produces dare I say even better than the Horus Heresy novels.

I'm sure I've read of him using a bolt pistol


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cain does not use a bolt pistol, he uses a laspistol. The images on the Cain novels are Imperial propaganda posters, and they depict Cain wielding the same weapon that Space Marines, Sisters of Battle and other heroes use. The bolt pistol.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Images/Product/DefaultBL/xlarge/traitors-hand.jpg

There's the proof. There is no way in hell that Cain would stick his head out of a tank to fly a standard, he'd hide inside it until he was forced to get out, and let some Emperor-botherer carry the standard.


Lord of the Night


----------



## CQB_Guru (Aug 6, 2011)

Though I can't say that Cain would turn down a bolt pistol if he could get his hands on one. He doesn't mind at all that Jurgen packs around the Melta. He might draw the line at a plasma pistol as I don't think he would think the chance for catastraphic failure to be worth the added firepower... unless he was already in the middle of one of a myriad of life or death situations he tends to find himself in.


----------

